# Leonid Meteor Shower 2007



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2007)

Leonid Meteor Shower Peaks This Weekend (Nov. 16, 2007)


----------



## etexas (Nov 16, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Leonid Meteor Shower Peaks This Weekend (Nov. 16, 2007)


Everytime I hear the word meteor. I think of the movie Joe Dirt and Joe's "Meteor"....yuck!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 16, 2007)

etexas said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Leonid Meteor Shower Peaks This Weekend (Nov. 16, 2007)
> ...



"What you've got here is a big 'ol piece of p____e."

That was funny.


----------



## etexas (Nov 16, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...


Hate to admit it but that was a REALLY funny movie, there were some things they could have done without but overall...funny...."Come on Meteor, see that's Town....that is where people are mean to you."


----------

